

An anonymous VC criticizes Quora - ryanglasgow
http://www.scribd.com/doc/124175489/Quora-quora-com?

======
benparsons
Starts out discussing Quora but veers quickly offtopic into a right-wing rant
about political correctness, marxism and feminists.

Going to take this with a pinch of salt.

